# Insurance



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of any rat insurance? And if it would be worth it?
I've read different people opinions on rat insurance, some said to get it, some said its not worth it, because in most cases the excess will probably be quite high and more than the treatment depending on what it is. 

I'm happy to just pay for vet fee's if and when they arrive with out having the hassle of going through insurance. 
What do people think, does anyone else have there little ones insured?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've honestly never heard of anyone insuring their rats, I didn't know you could. Considering they're at the bottom of the welfare scale, and a lot of vets still know next to nothing about them (despite being one of the most tested on animals wth?), I doubt any insurance companies would insure them...and if they did, they'll likely have no idea what to insure a rat for, so charge stupid amounts just because they can. 

I'm sure if you find a reasonably priced, knowledgable vet, costwise vets visits should be fine - mine's on the expensive side of things and the most I've paid was £85 for a lump removal and spay, and the least around £23 for a consultation (most vets will see multiple rats and give multiple prescriptions under one animal) and some meds if needed. There are cheaper vets out there, some of them very good - unless there's something massively complicated, there shouldn't be enough cost to warrant insurance.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I did another google search and found one, and yes they do seem a bit pricey! 
They insure all "other" pets, lizards, birds, snakes rats and a few other stuff. 

They ask for over £327 for the year or £30.72 a month. But that is to insure all 3. But thats providing that they are what i say they are. They give the option of: Dumbo, fancy, hooded or rat as the breed. And as far as i know mine aren't dumbo's, fancy or hooded. I have a blue rex (i think) and 2 huskys. 
Shame they don't have a cute as a button option! Spock gave me a look tonight and butter would not melt in that boys mouth!! He certainly knows how to get what he wants!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah dear, all domestic rats are fancy rats, they come in different varieties, not breeds - dumbo is an ear placement, like this:










and top ears look like this:










Hooded is just a marking, like this (two examples, an agouti hooded and black hooded):









Must be a right moneyspinner that one, they could at least get the details of the animals they insure correct. After all, you'd be relying on them for cost covering many common treatments that most rats will go through in their lives.

Looking back at your pics, your blue boy looks like a Blue (can't tell which), smooth haired dumbo (with baby fur), your husky girl looks like a dumbo rex (note the curly whiskers and wave to her fur)


----------

